# Best gig ever



## Pete27 (Dec 1, 2010)

just got back from sheffield after seeing caliban, soilwork and all that remains. an absolutely sick line up. all bands played great. whats your guys favourite gig/line up?


----------



## Loomer (Dec 1, 2010)

I just got back from seeing Torche.

Oh my!


----------



## TimSE (Dec 1, 2010)

man i saw this same tour in London on Tuesday! was sickeningly good! onyl went for Soilwork and they should have been headlining in my opinion but was still awesome

Soilwork were the best gig on bloostock 08 as well! then never disapoint!


----------



## Pete27 (Dec 1, 2010)

TimSE said:


> man i saw this same tour in London on Tuesday! was sickeningly good! onyl went for Soilwork and they should have been headlining in my opinion but was still awesome
> 
> Soilwork were the best gig on bloostock 08 as well! then never disapoint!



sweet! yeh i mainly went for soilwork, got there just in time for caliban. they should, cant wait for them to come back. congrats on the engl endorsement! still got the bullet guitar?


----------



## TimSE (Dec 1, 2010)

Pete27 said:


> sweet! yeh i mainly went for soilwork, got there just in time for caliban. they should, cant wait for them to come back. congrats on the engl endorsement! still got the bullet guitar?



Ya it was pretty sick. I heard news that Soilwork, Smyphony X and some other cools bands are playing in the states. Id be sweet if they came here.

And ya i still got the Bullet although its currently for sale and for 1 or 2 guys interested but looking to sell it asap
you should buy it


----------



## Pete27 (Dec 1, 2010)

that would be sweet. awesome. i totally would if i had the money haha


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 1, 2010)

TimSE said:


> Ya it was pretty sick. I heard news that Soilwork, Smyphony X and some other cools bands are playing in the states. Id be sweet if they came here.
> 
> And ya i still got the Bullet although its currently for sale and for 1 or 2 guys interested but looking to sell it asap
> you should buy it



It's Soilwork, Symphony X and Nevermore specifically. 

Glad you dug Soilwork. I saw them with SYL, Fear Factory and Darkane back in November '05 in Hollywood, and can't say I was too impressed with them. Was my first time exposed to them and my impression was that they just played a bad show. It happens I guess.

I'm hoping to see them on this Symphony X tour here in this coming May and I'm hoping that I get to see them do a much better show.


----------



## TimSE (Dec 1, 2010)

Pete27 said:


> that would be sweet. awesome. i totally would if i had the money haha




 for a tiny £650 it could be yours mate! Bargin if i ever saw one!
I think this leaves you very little choice - Paypal or cash would be fine 

*awaits your "your right! i cant pass this opportunity up!" response*


----------



## Wookieslayer (Dec 2, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> It's Soilwork, Symphony X and Nevermore specifically.
> 
> Glad you dug Soilwork. I saw them with SYL, Fear Factory and Darkane back in November '05 in Hollywood, and can't say I was too impressed with them. Was my first time exposed to them and my impression was that they just played a bad show. It happens I guess.
> 
> I'm hoping to see them on this Symphony X tour here in this coming May and I'm hoping that I get to see them do a much better show.



Lol I was there and thought that show was amazing... I was 17 and it was my first metal show at a smaller venue 

I wish I could see the look on my own face walking into insane double bass, 808 bass drops, and Devin screaming obscenities at me and the audience as I walked in. Talk about a first experience


----------



## Pete27 (Dec 6, 2010)

TimSE said:


> for a tiny £650 it could be yours mate! Bargin if i ever saw one!
> I think this leaves you very little choice - Paypal or cash would be fine
> 
> *awaits your "your right! i cant pass this opportunity up!" response*



 you read my mind. that is a sweet deal. kudos to whoever snaps it up and major props to you for a sick 1st build. if i wasnt a pennyless student on an expensive course i would seriously have to consider it.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 6, 2010)

Wookieslayer said:


> Lol I was there and thought that show was amazing... I was 17 and it was my first metal show at a smaller venue
> 
> I wish I could see the look on my own face walking into insane double bass, 808 bass drops, and Devin screaming obscenities at me and the audience as I walked in. Talk about a first experience




Oh man Darkane and SYL were my favorites. I loved when Devin was shit-talking european metalheads. My biggest ROFL!!!! moment was when he looks dead square at the crowd and says "YOU'RE ALL A BUNCH OF UUUUUUUUUUUUGLY MOTHERFUCKERS!" while sporting his trademark skullet. 

My best impression from that show was when SYL opened with Shitstorm and Gene Hoglan was hitting his kit so damn hard that the tech had to come out and hold down his cymbals for the rest of the song.

Plus I got to meet the guitarists of Darkane. It was the first time I had ever heard of them, and I was so blown away by their stuff.


----------

